# Plötzliche FPS Einbrüche - Problem



## Crystania (11. August 2009)

Guten Morgen zusammen! 

Ich habe ein Problem, was ungefähr seit zwei Tagen auftritt. Ich habe plötzliche FPS Einbrüche in World of Warcraft, die ich mir nicht erklären kann. Das ist so ziemlich egal wo, und ziemlich egal mit wie vielen Add ons, oder was im Hintergrund noch ausgeführt wird. Normalerweise habe ich 60 FPS, nach den Einbrüchen 14-3 FPS.
Wenn ich dann aber /rl eintippe, also die UI nochmal neulade hab ich wieder 60 FPS. Und ohne den /rl gehen die auch nicht mehr hoch. 

*Im Hintergrund wird ausgeführt:* Gar nichts, bis halt auf die Standard Windows Prozesse. WoW hat nur eine CPU Auslastung von 10% wenn ich in Windows bin. 

*WoW Grafikeinstellungen:* So ziemlich alles auf 3/4 voll an, inklusive Lichtreflexionen und Projizierten Texturen. Schatten sind aus, sowie Vollbildleuchteffekte.

*Es ist aufgetreten bei:* In Instanzen, in der offenen Welt, in Dalaran, in Orgrimmar, auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel, etc könnt ich so weiter fort führen.. eigentlich überall. _Außerdem ist mir aufgefallen das es nur auftritt wenn ich meinen Magier oder meinen Todesritter spiele. Edit: Auch mitm Paladin aufgetreten.
_
*Laufende Add ons:* Ist eigentlich unnötig jetzt hier die Add ons zu posten, da ich es mit Add ons und komplett ohne bemerkt habe.

*Mein System: * Windoof XP prof SP 3, Dualcore CPU 1.86GHz, 2 GB RAM, Nvidia GeForce 8600 GT 

Vielleicht hat ja einer eine Lösung parat, oder ein ähnliches Problem, sodass ich nicht ganz alleine da stehe. :-) Freue mich auf nette, konstruktive Antworten. 

Freundliche Grüße


----------



## Varitu (11. August 2009)

Hallo,

wenn es nur bei den beiden Chars autritt, würde ich als erstes mal den WoW- Cache leeren. Eventuell ist darin eine beschädigte Datei.

Gruß varitu


----------



## Crystania (11. August 2009)

Varitu schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn es nur bei den beiden Chars autritt, würde ich als erstes mal den WoW- Cache leeren. Eventuell ist darin eine beschädigte Datei.
> 
> Gruß varitu



Hab ich schon, aber danke für deine Antwort.


----------



## Crystania (12. August 2009)

Irgendwie habe ich so das verdammt ungute Gefühl das keiner eine intelligente und funktionierende Lösung für mein Problem hat. Naja die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## poTTo (12. August 2009)

Das liegt daran das du mitten in der Nacht postest, wo "fast" alle schalfen XD. Was allerdings komisch ist, das nach dem patch 3.2 sich sehr viel über FPS einbrüche beklagen, auch Bekannte mit Highend komponenten.

Also wenn du nach dem Reload des UI wieder volle 60 Frames hast, dann kann man ja an einer Hand abzählen woran es liegen könnte. Da du es auch kmpl. ohne Addons getesten hast, kann es auch nicht an Addons liegen.

Schreib dein Prob doch einfach mal ins technik Forum auf der offiziellen WoW Seite, evtl. muss Blizz da wa nachfixen, btw today is Patchday =) mit viel glück kommt da heute schon was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Independent (12. August 2009)

Ich Liste mal ein paar Dinge auf, die mir gerade durch den Kopf gehen:

1. Ist das nur bei WoW so? Wenn nicht, dann ist dein Grafikspeicher im Eimer.

2. Hast du diese Probleme "seit" dem Patch? Dann liegt es am Game. Der Todesritter zb musste auch gepatched werden, weil er LowFrames verursacht hat.   Scheiss Programmierung...

3. Hast du ne aktive Firewall an? Ausschalten, son Mist brauchst du als Privatnutzer nicht.

4. Deinstalliere deinen aktuellen Grafikkartentreiber und probier den vorletzten.

5. Setze den Rechner komplett neu auf, denn wenn irgendwo auf der Platte der Crux drin ist, dann können wir hier Jahre Rätseln.

EDIT:

Und BTW, im Offiziellen WoW-Technikforum findest du nur Vollidioten


----------



## poTTo (12. August 2009)

Independent schrieb:


> Ich Liste mal ein paar Dinge auf, die mir gerade durch den Kopf gehen:
> 
> 1. Ist das nur bei WoW so? Wenn nicht, dann ist dein Grafikspeicher im Eimer.
> 
> ...



1. wird wohl nur bei WoW sein, da er mit /RL UI den FPS loss behebn kann

2. Scheinbar, hat er ja erst seit 2 Tagen und der Patch ist seid letzten Mi. online

3. Eine FW hat nichts mit seinem FPS Loss zu tun, die machts Ports auf oder zu, also würd die alles dicht sein. Mit /RL UI wird ja der Port nicht zufällig wieder freigegeben

4. Kann evtl. helfen, glaub ich in seinem Falle aber grad nicht so wirklich, aber ich würds auch probieren.

5. Auch ein TIP der in diesem Problemfall nicht sonderlich zielführend ist. Warum das OS neu aufsetzen wenn es sich nur um WoW handelt. 

mfg
#poTTo


----------



## Independent (12. August 2009)

poTTo schrieb:


> 1. wird wohl nur bei WoW sein, da er mit /RL UI den FPS loss behebn kann
> 
> 2. Scheinbar, hat er ja erst seit 2 Tagen und der Patch ist seid letzten Mi. online
> 
> ...



1. Ich meinte damit, dass er andere Games testen soll. 

2. Keine Ahnung von WoW

3. Hast ja recht. Ich meinte nur, er soll generell alle Securitydienste schließen. Und es kann in der Tat zu Geschindigkeitseinbußen führen wenn der Port weniger Daten rausgibt als erforderlich. Diese Laggerei nimmt man, gerade in WoW, gerna als FPS-Einbrüche war.

4. -

5. Sowas bewirkt Wunder. Sowas ist definitiv zielführend. Er hat den Cache ja schon gelöscht. Da is also was anderes im Unreinen.


----------



## Dagonzo (12. August 2009)

Independent schrieb:


> Ich Liste mal ein paar Dinge auf, die mir gerade durch den Kopf gehen:
> 
> 1. Ist das nur bei WoW so? Wenn nicht, dann ist dein Grafikspeicher im Eimer.
> 
> ...


Also so manche Punkte kann ich dir dir echt nicht nachvollziehen.

- Kaputter Grafikspeicher? Da sollte wohl erst mal gar nichts mehr laufen, wenn das der Fall wäre bzw. Grafikfehler auftreten.
- Probleme hat er nach eigenen Angaben seit ungefähr 2 Tagen und nicht seit 6/7 Tagen.
- Das mit der Firewall musst du mir mal genauer erklären. Bin ich wohl zu dumm dafür, das zu verstehen.
- Treiber wäre eine Möglichkeit, sofern er wirklich was daran geändert hatte.
- Neu Ausetzen wäre schon eine Möglichkeit. Aber FPS Einbrüche bei nur einem Spiel und dafür alles neu machen? Wenn noch merh im argen ist, dann vielleicht schon. WoW läuft aber nachdem er ein reload gemacht hat.

Was kann man denn nun wirklich machen? Eventuell bringt die repiar-Funktion von WoW was inkl. das Rücksetzen aller Addons. Vielleicht haben ja die Addons von Blizzard selbst ein Macke. Aber die FPS-Einbrüche sind nicht wirklich erklärbar. Hier kann man echt keine vernünftigen Tipps geben, die Erfolg versprechen.

Edit  11:57:

Lags sind was ganz anderes. Wären es welche, würden sie nach dem reload immer noch da sein. Verzögerungen im Spiel haben nichts mit wenigen FPS zu tun. Bei Lags tut man irgendwas, was erst eine Sekunde oder länger im Spiel dann ausgeführt wird. 
Bei der Firewall kann man einen Port sperren oder freigeben, aber man kann nicht ein bisschen Daten durchgehen lassen. Das ist Quatsch.


----------



## Independent (12. August 2009)

Der Unterschied zwischen Laggs und FPS ist mir durchaus bekannt. Ich meinte nur, dass "Laien" dies als Laggs warnehmen bzw. bezeichnen, aber ihr habt Recht, denn ein /Ui Reload beseitigt ja das Problem. 

Das mit der Firewall müsst ihr mir erklären. Denn wenn ich zb. meinen Torrent-Port nicht offen habe, dann schiebt das Programm die Daten nur zu einem Zehntel so schnell wie wenn er offen ist.


Und diese "Setz deinen PC komplett neu auf"-Sache schlage ich jeden vor, bei dem das Problem nicht ersichtlich ist.

Wir könnten hier eine Stufe zurückschrauben und uns auf ein "REinstallier WoW" einigen

EDIT:

Der Grafikchip könnte zu heiß laufen, deshalb die Sache mit dem Speicher.


----------



## poTTo (12. August 2009)

Independent schrieb:


> Das mit der Firewall müsst ihr mir erklären. Denn wenn ich zb. meinen Torrent-Port nicht offen habe, dann schiebt das Programm die Daten nur zu einem Zehntel so schnell wie wenn er offen ist.



bitte sehr, lesen & verstehen >>  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Firewall




Independent schrieb:


> Und diese "Setz deinen PC komplett neu auf"-Sache schlage ich jeden vor, bei dem das Problem nicht ersichtlich ist.



oO, sehr schlechte Wahl. Mann muss *nicht *immer neu aufsetzten. Würd ich das tun hätt ich mein Job ver"failed"




Independent schrieb:


> Der Grafikchip könnte zu heiß laufen, deshalb die Sache mit dem Speicher.



Auch Quatsch, leider. Durch ein /RL UI Befehl in WOW würde der Chip nicht abkühlen, ebenso wenig der VRAM. Da die Dafik weiter läuft, werden auch die Prozeße im Grafikchip weiterlaufen.

Das ist echt nur gefährliches Halbwissen was du schreibst, tut mir leid ist leider so.


mfg
poTTo


----------



## Independent (12. August 2009)

Ich weiß genau was ich da schreibe. Ich geh einfach davon aus, dass dieses /UI Reload-Problem nicht unbedingt nur was mit der Software "WoW" zu tun hat.

Außerdem habe ich mich oben revidiert und gesagt, er soll WoW neuinstallieren.

Das System neu aufzusetzen empfehle ich darüber hinaus trotzdem jeden, denn 80% der Threads handeln von "wow meine fps es läuft langsam"etc. . Das nervt und wenn die Leute einfach mal ihre Festplatte clean halten würden, dann hätten sie so ein Problem nicht. 


Willst du wirklich rausfinden woran das liegt? Da gibt es tausende Möglichkeiten und ich bin es Leid jedesmal das ganze auseinanderzufriemeln.
Aber ich wünsch dir dennoch Viel Glück bei der suche, denn der TE hat ja geschrieben, dass er alle Addons schon weg hat.

Ich hatte btw vor einem Jahr das selbe Problem. Ich hab 2 Wochen nach einem Problem gesucht und dann einfach die Festplatte formatiert...Voila!...plötzlich ging alles. Repair.exe hat nichts gebracht....Nach der Neuinstallation von WoW hatte ich das selbe Probleme. 

Halbwissen zu unterstellen is ne ziemliche Anmaßung.


----------



## Crystania (12. August 2009)

Danke für die Antworten. Mal zu Anfang, bin eine Sie *g* (pinke Signatur, Frauenbild im Avatar, und weiblicher Name) ^^ 



Independent schrieb:


> Das System neu aufzusetzen empfehle ich darüber hinaus trotzdem jeden, denn 80% der Threads handeln von "wow meine fps es läuft langsam"etc. . Das nervt und wenn die Leute einfach mal ihre Festplatte clean halten würden, dann hätten sie so ein Problem nicht.



Der Computer ist neu aufgesetzt und von 500 GB freien Speicher sind vielleicht 50GB belegt. Wenn ich eine zugemüllte Platte hätte, hätte ich gar nicht gepostet. So schlau war ich auch schon :-)

Cache, WTF, Interface alles einmal gelöscht, "saubere" Dateien die sonst keinen Verschleiß haben, also die jeder benutzen könnte für seine UI wieder rein kopiert. 
Ja das mit dem Grafikchip kanns auch nicht sein, wie ja ein Vorposter schon gesagt hat das es durch /rl nicht abkühlt. ^^
Hab gerade mal ausprobiert obs weggeht wenn ich Kaspersky ausschalte, aber das hat es auch nicht gebracht. 
Sämtliche anderen Prozesse die ich nicht brauche sind auch rausgeflogen. CCleaner hab ich auch schon drüber laufen lassen. Repair.exe auch drüber laufen lassen, das ist ja so fast das Selbe als wenn ichs neu installieren würde.
Der Rest, sei es Sims3 auf fast höchsten Einstellungen laufen einwandfrei, kein Ruckeln, gar nichts.

Und nach den heutigen Wartungsarbeiten ists auch nicht besser geworden.


----------



## Independent (12. August 2009)

Also wie gesagt, ich hatte das selbe Problem auch. Ich hab resigniert. Mein Rechner war auch nie zugemüllt. 

Hab dann 20min investiert und ihn dennoch neu aufgesetzt. Es ging dann wieder.

Keine Ahnung warum, aber manchmal passieren die komischsten Dinge.


----------



## Independent (12. August 2009)

Mach mal bitte einen Ingamescreenshot von deinen Grafikeinstellungen.


----------



## Crystania (12. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hatte nie andere Einstellungen.


----------



## poTTo (12. August 2009)

Du könntest die V-Sync mal deaktivieren, evtl. liegts daran das er freezed, weil er ewig nur max. 60 fps ausgibt. Und der Grakatreiber könnte so evtl. querschießen.

einfach haken rauss , speichern und WoW mal neustarten


----------



## Crystania (12. August 2009)

poTTo schrieb:


> Du könntest die V-Sync mal deaktivieren, evtl. liegts daran das er freezed, weil er ewig nur max. 60 fps ausgibt. Und der Grakatreiber könnte so evtl. querschießen.
> 
> einfach haken rauss , speichern und WoW mal neustarten



Hab ich mal gemacht, schauen obs sich bessert.

Edit: Er freezed ja nicht. Kann ja weiterspielen aber halt nur mit maximal 14 FPS.

Edit2: Ist beim Paladin grad auch aufgetreten, also ists nicht nur auf Magier und Todesritter beschränkt.


----------



## poTTo (12. August 2009)

also hat Vsync deaktivieren auch nix gebracht ? schade. Ja mit dem "freezed" haste recht, war abgelenkt weil zwei Gildenkollegen aktuell ein Problem haben das ihr Bildschrimm alle Nase lang einfriert. Da war ich abgelenkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*edit*
Benenne deinen WTF Ordner mal um in "WTF-alt", Wow legt den dann beim starten neu an. Dort sind alle LUA Einstelleungen deiner Addons drin, Grafikeinstellungen etc., ja ich weis das er es auch ohne Addons tut.

Aber mal testen, oder halt Repair.exe.

So, bin auch erstmal mal weg. *daumen drück*


----------



## Crystania (12. August 2009)

poTTo schrieb:


> also hat Vsync deaktivieren auch nix gebracht ? schade. Ja mit dem "freezed" haste recht, war abgelenkt weil zwei Gildenkollegen aktuell ein Problem haben das ihr Bildschrimm alle Nase lang einfriert. Da war ich abgelenkt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Danke, aber das hab ich schon alles gemacht. ^^ Ich bau selber viele UI's und hab mehrere ausprobiert mit jeweils anderen Addon-Zusammstellungen und hat alles nix geholfen. Ohne läufts auch nicht. Aber wenn du das weisst, warum schlägst du mir dann vor das nochmal zu machen? *verwirrt bin* o.O ^^ 

Repair.exe lief auch schon drüber ^^


----------



## Crystania (12. August 2009)

Ich konnte es reproduzieren!

Wenn ich laufe und dann dabei in der Questverfolgung auf eine Quest klicke, öffnet sich ja das Fenster der Quest. Das löst es aus. Nur wirklich schlauer bin ich nun auch nicht, da das Ding nicht von Add ons verändert ist, sondern ein stinknormales Blizzard Fenster ist. :-/

Und fragt mich nicht wie ich drauf gekommen bin. Keine Ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Independent (12. August 2009)

Hm..das ist strange..sehr strange.

Wir testen aber dennoch mal bitte folgendes:


Lade dir Memtest runter:

http://www.computerbase.de/downloads/softw...achung/memtest/

In der Light-Version kannst du nur 1GB testen. Du startest es einfach 2x und lässt es durchlaufen.

Mach das mal und schreib ob es Fehler anzeigt.

Ansonsten...puh...ich würd auf ein Fehler seitens Blizz tippen. Man müsste schauen, ob andere dieses prob haben.

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...59925&sid=3

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...18676&sid=3


----------



## Crystania (12. August 2009)

Die Probleme sind was älter. Die Questanzeige wurde erst mit 3.2 implementiert. Der erste sowie die anderen fanden ihre Probleme da, wo viele Leute sind. Raids, Alteractal, OG... läuft ja bei mir alles flüssig. Nur wenn ich halt auf die Quest klicke gehts den Bach runter. Der zweite hatte sein Problem am USB Headset. Hat nicht viel mit mir zu tun, denk ich. Is ja nicht so als wenn ich  nicht vorm Threaderstellen gegooglet hätte ^^

Ich lass mal den Memtest drüber laufen.


----------



## Crystania (12. August 2009)

0 Errors.

Edit: Das mit dem V-Sync raus hat mir das doppelte an Frames zusätzlich beschert. thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auf Ultra 140 FPS. Chacka.


----------



## Independent (12. August 2009)

Hm...wenn was neues eingeführt wurde und es seitdem spinnt, liegt es wohl an Blizzard.

Ich hoffe die bekommen genug Backup und fixen das. Die hatten damals ja auch das Problem, dass bei den Dks, wenn die den roten Kreis gezündet haben, es zu FPS einbrüchen kam.
Das wurde gefixt.

Schreib dazu bitte was ins offizielle Forum.

EDIT:

Super Ganz einfache Lösung! So einfach, das schon fast zu einfach war^^. Aber dennoch sehr strange. Was hat das aktivieren der Questfunktion mit der Vsync zu tun xD.

Gratz


----------



## Crystania (12. August 2009)

Independent schrieb:


> Die hatten damals ja auch das Problem, dass bei den Dks, wenn die den roten Kreis gezündet haben, es zu FPS einbrüchen kam.



Das ist kein roter Kreis das ist Death 'n' Decay xD 


Ich sag dem GM das einfach, der sich naher auf mein Ticket meldet zu was anderem aber. Ist ja kein Problem mehr in dem Sinne, sondern einfach nur noch was, was die fixen müssen.

Edit: Ein Vorposter, dessen Namen ich grad vergessen hab, hat mir das vorgeschlagen als Lösungsvorschlag. Da war das mit dem Questdingen aber noch nciht bekannt.


----------



## Independent (12. August 2009)

> Edit: Ein Vorposter, dessen Namen ich grad vergessen hab, hat mir das vorgeschlagen als Lösungsvorschlag. Da war das mit dem Questdingen aber noch nciht bekannt.



Wie gesagt, es gibt eigtl. kein Zusammenhang zwischen Vsync und deinem Problem. Die FPS unter Vsync sind auf 60 begrenzt.

Sollen die Spacken das Prob fixen.


----------



## Crystania (12. August 2009)

Independent schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, es gibt eigtl. kein Zusammenhang zwischen Vsync und deinem Problem. Die FPS unter Vsync sind auf 60 begrenzt.
> 
> Sollen die Spacken das Prob fixen.



Sonst werd ich sauer :-/


----------



## poTTo (13. August 2009)

poTTo schrieb:


> Du könntest die V-Sync mal deaktivieren, evtl. liegts daran das er freezed, weil er ewig nur max. 60 fps ausgibt. Und der Grakatreiber könnte so evtl. querschießen.
> 
> einfach haken rauss , speichern und WoW mal neustarten




Ich zitiere mich mal eben selbst und dabei ist mein Nickname gar nicht mal so lang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crystania (18. August 2009)

poTTo schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mich mal eben selbst und dabei ist mein Nickname gar nicht mal so lang
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja aber so seltsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was dein Quote bringen sollte hab ich aber nicht verstanden o.O


----------

